# Bitte Acount löschen, Danke!



## V2max (8. Aug. 2008)

Hi,

Da ich wohl mein Account selber nicht löschen kann, bitte ich um eine Account löschung. Ich würde mir mal Gedanken über einige User hier machen.

In diesem Sinne.

Viel Erfolg
Manuel


----------



## Frettchenfreund (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Acount löschen, Danke!*

Hallo Manuel!


Nun schmeiß mal nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn.

Weil hier 2 oder 3 Leute sind mit dem Du nicht klar kommst ( oder die mit dir ), sind es immer noch 100 oder mehr die auf deiner Wellenlänge sind.
Ich denke mal in deinem " Fred " wurde dir doch auch geholfen. ( z.B. Tip zum Umbau deines Filters )

Also, überdenke noch einmal die Löschung!


.


----------



## Dr.J (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Acount löschen, Danke!*

Hallo Manuel,

Accounts werden bei uns nicht gelöscht.


----------



## karsten. (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Acount löschen, Danke!*

Hallo Manuel

Dein Acount ist ein Schlüssel der Dir den Zutritt zu unser Gemeinschaft gewährt 
ob Du ihn benutzt oder nicht ist Deine Entscheidung....
sollen wir Deinen Zugang vor Dir selbst schützen oder nur die Zeit zurückdrehen ?

so ist das nun mal , wenn man sich einem großen Kreis von 
teilrealen  Persönlichkeiten öffnet .......... 
da kann man doch nicht nur Fürsprache erwarten .
Ein bisschen Gegenwind sollte jeder aushalten der in Internetforen schreibt  
Wenn man dann noch für sich in Anspruch nimmt die Haltungsbedingen auf ein Mindestmaß herunterzuschrauben, kann es leicht zu dazu kommen
 
das Leute wie auch immer  
ihr    Unverständniss ausdrücken ...... 

Vielleicht gibt es irgendwo ein Forum "Tierhaltung / grad so"

mit so einem kleinen "Böckchen" straftst Du hier niemanden
schon gar nicht User wie den "coolen Nero" :beeten   

mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## Henkkaas (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Acount löschen, Danke!*

Hallo Manuel,

Kopf hoch... der coole Nero hat mich auch direkt am ersten Tag erwischt...

Hey weiter machen.... Ich war auch nicht erfreut über den Umgangston direkt am Beginn.... aber so es leider teilweise.

Aber wenn wir wegen einigen hier einfach aufhören strafen wir nur die anderen hier die sicherlich umgänglich und hilfsbereit sind!!!

Gruß von einem Anfänger


----------



## CoolNiro (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Acount löschen, Danke!*

Das heißt CoolNiro und nicht Cool Nero,
ich bin ja kein Brandstifter...


----------



## AMR (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Acount löschen, Danke!*

heyyy

ja ich kann ihn schon verstehen ...ich hab mehrere interessen und bin in einigen foren angemeldet, hier jeodch treten im gegensatz zu den anderen foren, die meisten unstimmigkeiten auf.... naja man gewöhnt sich dran 

es geht ja einen beitrag vor mir schon wieder los

gerade da man hier ja eig. dieselben interessen haben sollte verstehe ich das nicht so ganz, hat jemand da eine erklärung für?
(nicht falsch verstehen, das soll das forum nicht schlecht machen, da viele hier äußerst kompetent sind)
=)


----------



## jochen (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Acount löschen, Danke!*

Hey Alex,

das kann ich dir sagen warum,

weil hier Sachen die wirklich schlecht angelegt, gebaut, oder falsch zusammengestellt sind, nicht schöngeredet werden.

Gerade das find ich an diesem Forum so gut,
alles andere ist falsche Info. 

in einem guten Fachforum, zu denen ich dieses zähle, sollte es nicht darum gehen, den größten Fehler zu loben oder zu verharmlosen,
sondern eben direkt darauf hinzuweisen.

Auf die Art und Weise wie man das macht, da streiten sich die Götter.

Jedoch ist mir eine Antwort,  welche auf einem Fehler direkt hinweist lieber,
als ne Lobhudelei, mit Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen...  und die Fische etc. leiden darunter.


----------



## CoolNiro (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Acount löschen, Danke!*

Gratuliere Jochen, meine Meinung,
leider denken hier viele nicht so.

Die Wahrheit kann mancher halt nicht vertragen,
daran ändern blumige Umschreibungen auch nix.

Darum lieber sachlich, hart und ehrlich, jede
Abschwächung der Konsequenzen lässt wieder
Spielraum für fadenscheinige Entschuldigungen
bei falschem Tierbesatz etc.

Gruß
Andy

P.S.: und sollte der Ton doch mal zu hart sein ändert
das ja nix am Kern der Sache und resultiert vielleicht
aus der Verärgerung über die Beratungsresistenz von
einigen Leuten...


----------



## Joachim (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Acount löschen, Danke!*

[OT]@Alex
... vielleicht liegts ja daran, welche Threads man vorrangig lesen mag.  

@Andy
Auch wenns weh tut: "Der Ton macht die Musik." Sollte doch leicht begreiflich sein ...  Sachlich und ehrlich sind vollkomen richtig - über das "hart" hat man sich ja schon hinreichend unterhalten... [/OT]

@Jochen
 den Nagel aufn Kopf getroffen.

@all
Es ging hier um einen User, der offensichtlich sachlich, ehrlich und leider eben wohl auch "hart" angesprochen wurde und seinen Account gelöscht haben wollte - was laut BR nicht gemacht wird.


----------



## Ulumulu (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Acount löschen, Danke!*

Hallo Andy

Auch der Ton macht bekanntlich die Musik. 
Es nutzt ja nichts, wenn man jemand der gerade neu hier ist und evtl. einen großen Fehler gemacht hat, gleich das Brett vor dem Kopf schlägt und ihn als Tierquäler darstellt usw..
Derjenige sitzt dann mit drei großen Fragezeichen vor seinem PC und denkt sich erstmal: „wo bin ich denn hier gelandet?“
Viele haben ja leider keine Ahnung wie ein Teich eigentlich Funktioniert und haben das vertrauen eben beim Händler der sie berät. 

Ich habe nämlich oft das Gefühl, wenn ich so die Beiträge mitlese, das einige schon wie wild darauf warten, das wieder jemand einen Fehler gemacht hat nur damit sie denen mal ordentlich Luft machen können.
Ich denke das sehen einige so, ich finde das immer schade.
Klar gibt es auch Leute die dann absolut Beratungsresistent sind. 
Aber was soll man da machen?
Wenn derjenige keine Hilfe annimmt nützt es auch nix weiter darauf rumzuhacken
Das schreckt wiederum andere ab die das Mitlesen.

Das Forum ist ja da, damit man Hilfe bekommt und man sich Wissen aneignen kann.
Menschen lassen sich hier nicht groß beeinflussen, man kann ihnen nur den richtigen Weg erklären.
Beschreiten müssen sie ihn von selbst. 
Wenn sie das nicht wollen, kann man es nicht ändern.


----------



## AMR (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Acount löschen, Danke!*



			
				Ulumulu schrieb:
			
		

> Auch der Ton macht bekanntlich die Musik.
> Es nutzt ja nichts, wenn man jemand der gerade neu hier ist und evtl. einen großen Fehler gemacht hat, gleich das Brett vor dem Kopf schlägt und ihn als Tierquäler darstellt usw..
> Derjenige sitzt dann mit drei großen Fragezeichen vor seinem PC und denkt sich erstmal: „wo bin ich denn hier gelandet?“
> Viele haben ja leider keine Ahnung wie ein Teich eigentlich Funktioniert und haben das vertrauen eben beim Händler der sie berät.
> ...



jop das gefühl habe ich auch! 

...dass man nichts "schön reden" soll ist mir klar und darum geht es nicht 
aber wenn sich jeder im recht fühlt....

mir wird ja jetzt wieder vorgeworfen nur die threads zu lesen wo es stress und streit gibt


----------



## Joachim (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Acount löschen, Danke!*

[OT]@Alex
kein Vorwurf, nur ein Gefühl [/OT]


----------

